# Other than ?



## stabow (Sep 20, 2016)

I have a 44 mag do I need a 10 mm ? Other than having the wants.


----------



## Monty4x4 (Sep 20, 2016)

Are you really asking this on the hunting forum?!  

Of course you don't 'need it,' but I love mine.  That said my father in law who I hunt with has a 44, so we have both in our camp.  So if that wasn't the case I might 'need' a 44.


----------



## stabow (Sep 20, 2016)

LOL was trying for a little humor .....


----------



## Randy (Sep 20, 2016)

Yes you need one.  I mean what if you lose your 44?  You'd be without a gun.....yea my wife fell for that one.


----------



## Anvil Head (Sep 21, 2016)

Probably need a good small cal. backup for smaller varmits as well.....make the sell like Randy said. I do it mainly with anvils and tools these days. Also learn to "Rotate" stock so they get eye numb and pay less attention - "Camo" helps too - same style/color holster gives first glance apperance that it's the same gun (or anvil/stump in my case).
***Sure she "knows" just easier for her to save face later.***


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Sep 21, 2016)

Well before we answer that question we must answer another question. What is "NEED"? Webster provides a simple definition of NEED as :something that a person must have : something that is needed in order to live or succeed or be happy...

The key word in that definition, as it relates to todays topic, is happy. Will having a 10mm make you happy? I can certainly answer for myself with a resounding YES! So if you listen to Mr Webster, certainly a "defining" pun intended, member of our modern day world..Yes, you certainly NEED a 10mm


----------



## rosewood (Oct 17, 2016)

Different purpose.  I carry a 16 round 10 mm when hunting as a self defense, backup weapon.  I would use a 44mag as a primary weapon for handgun hunting if I was using a pistol instead of a long gun.


----------



## Darkhorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Of course you need a 10mm Stabow. Every year I notice my .44 mag. Super Blackhawk is becoming less than adequate for the really tough jobs.
I already have a baby 10mm in my .40 S&W and if I can get the grown up version then my handgun hunting would be back on track.


----------

